# Just got my ALBINO baby!



## sbuogr (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello! I have recently gotten my lovely LunaQuinn - she is a 4 month old albino hedgie. SO far, things have been great with her, however since this is my first hedgehog and my only knowledge of care & behavior is what the breeder told me and what I've learned from this wonderful website and forum. Here are some things that she does that I find a little odd (which are probably normal)

-for the past week, she has been losing a lot of quills. I called my breeder and she said that this is normal for her at this age, she is just quilling again. It's not MITES - she just received a dose of revolution three weeks ago & there are no signs of mites or any other problems related to her losing quills.
-she sleeps A LOT. Most of the time, she wakes up around 11/1130 and runs miles on her wheel all night. However, some times she is a little less active and super sleepy.
-Sometimes when I pick her up to play, she gets really antsy and tries to run all over the place 'til i put her back in her cage, at which point she darts to her hideaway. 
-sometimes she climbs under her wheel and hides there for some reason..
-she doesnt seem to like "playing" other than running on her wheel at night.
-She absolutely HATES light.. at first, I had a red heat lamp on her cage. She wouldn't even come out at night to play or eat whatsoever - she would just sleep in her hideaway 24/7 unless i woke her up to socialize and eat. I recently changed it to a black light and she's out at 11/1130PM like clockwork. Sometimes shes even up playing/running when i wake up for work at 530AM - but the second i turned the light on she darted into her hideout, so i shut it off and she came back out to play. She knew i was awake and around her with the light off because I would reach in and feed her a mealworm and pet her and she was cool with it, so it wasnt a fear of me - it was the light. I wonder if she is blind? or maybe slightly vision impaired?
-The only issue that I've ever had with her was when I made her an egg once (she loves scrambled egg). She decided to eat ALL of it in one sitting while I was asleep (which is VERY unlike her) and she had some crazy diarrhea all morning. I made sure she drank plenty of water and she was fine when I got home from work that night and has been ever since. However, this morning we were playing - she got really antsy all of a sudden and i noticed a little diarrhea-like fluid leaked from her butt (VERRRRRRRY small amount.) I thought it was odd, but all shes been eating was her regular food. I havent noticed anything unusual since.

So that about sums it up. I was just wondering if there is anything special that I need to know about albino hedgehogs! Thanks!


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

- Quilling happens to all young hedgehogs I believe, and as long as she's in the right age area that's probably what it is.
- Young hedgehogs, (especially when adjusting to a new home), will sleep a lot. The more on schedule she gets, the most she may be awake.
- She may just be afraid of you holding her. I wouldn't put her back in her cage during this behavior because she might start associating this behavior with the joy of getting to be alone (hedgehogs can be such loners :roll: ) so you don't want to encourage this. I'd just let her explore you.
- Bruno does that to. Maybe it's just comfy? Lol
- Hedgehogs don't really play too much. They can be playful and like to explore, but they don't really play like dogs.
- Hedgehogs are nocturnal (actually, they're something with a 'c' that has to do with dawn and dusk, but whatever) and Bruno won't even come out on his own until it's dark. They usually will sleep when the lights on because it simulates daytime.
- Sometimes new foods (and a lot of them) can upset a hedgehogs diet. She may have just had too much, or she may just not be able to tolerate too much egg. I'd say just keep an eye on it, but she should get back to normal.

Hope this helps and have fun with your hedgie! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## sbuogr (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for your help! here she is!!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh! Super cute!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

What a little honey bunny.


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Sooooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just lovely! Pink ears! Pink nose!


----------



## sbuogr (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you all!! 
I want to get her a bigger cage already. And I jut ordered her the Carolina Storm Bucket wheel to replace the big dopey one that she has now. Does anyone know of where I can get a cheap bigger cage? Anyone selling one, perhaps?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

sbuogr said:


> Thank you all!!
> I want to get her a bigger cage already. And I jut ordered her the Carolina Storm Bucket wheel to replace the big dopey one that she has now. Does anyone know of where I can get a cheap bigger cage? Anyone selling one, perhaps?


She is super cute. I love albinos. 

Look into large sterilite bins from a local retailer. They are inexpensive and make good cages.


----------

